# Dial up internet number.



## mickdoyle (2 Mar 2009)

I'm looking for a number to dial up to get internet access using a modem. If possible not an expensive number. Thanks for replies.


----------



## chris20051 (2 Mar 2009)

Hi,

Are you looking for the eircom dial-up number for the internet, dial up speeds?  it is 1892150150


----------



## TarfHead (2 Mar 2009)

IOL Gofree

1890924042

userrname - free
password - free


----------

